# WWE??? 2014 season



## i just want luv

*Wwe??? 2014 sting sting sting sting sting stinger sting*

WWE(main show: MON 5pm est/ secondary: THU 5pm est) 
WWE(2nd tier: "Main event" TUE 5pm est/ "NXT": WED 5pm est)

--------------------------------------------------
*PPV Prediction Game* Wrestlemania 31 *starting page 4*

Stamp your card with One of the following five in (parenthesis) to get that point:
(+1)*Fold*... (+2)*Match* result... (+3)*who Turns*... (+4)*DQ*... (+5)*MOTN*...
Doubled stamp-points for choosing a Free-For-All's match result. First to 50points is the champ.
[spoiler=] [/spoiler]


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Use to watch wrestling but it got boring.


----------



## brealair

I'm just wondering who they got lined up for Brock after the rematch. I also got a feeling one of the Bella sisters is gonna win the belt. (I also think I'm one of the only ones that thinks that the storyline isn't that bad).


----------



## i just want luv

You just may be. My ability to care dies in the womb every time Brie and Nikki talk for more than 10 seconds. Their feud would be a lot better if this were TV 14 with B&P matches and Bikini contests and what not. The payoff to see them wrestle another is pretty weak to me, since neither one can carry a match.

*Raw review:* September 8, 2014.

I'm no reviewer by any means, I know not the technical terms of moves, I'm just a "feel for the moment" and "story" kind of person, so bare with me. And share your reviews.

It's the season premiere... of what? No one knows, but alas. I didnot' catch the show at the beginning, figuring I was allowed at minimal 15-20 minutes of talking like every other week, but surprise f***er! The wrestling show actually starts off with a match! The ****ing sh*&!? Pissed me off.

Overall rating: 6.8/10... Very nice change of pace, with a great and good match and that "sh** got real" atmosphere. Well, for some of the show.

[spoiler= ratings]
*1. I've got nothing bad to say about Bray/Jericho.* Bray was made for cage matches. I fully expect one of these days for him to dive at his opponent and the cage and break through it, I can see it now in some throw-away PPV. Bray gets the win via escape after beating on Jericho's knee injured by diving off the cage.

After match, Bray beats down Jericho with the cage door, then hits Sister Abigel mid-ring. 6/10

*2. Dolph/Miz/Dow ring segment.* Dolph talks the "Fappening" says no one should have their privacy invaded, except maybe one D-list celebrity. He displays 3 Miz bathroom photos, yada yada yada. Ends in a blurred nude photo of Miz getting spray tanned by Sandow, the crack am I watching? Crowd wasn't too into it, went pretty dry. Dolph hit his finisher on Sandow to end it. 4/10

*3. Paul Heyman ring promo. He's great. Cena comes out. He's not great.* Heyman says he has advice on how to beat Brock, dumps on the crowd, and tries to persuade a heel turn. Cena responds with his weekly speech, you don't need to hear it to know what it's about. Segment ends with Cena wanting Brock next week or he's going to fight Heyman. He'll fight for us!!

Side note: Cena sideswiped The Undertaker in his promo, stating: Undertaker loses to Brock and isn't seen for 6months, but when Cena loses to Brock, he's back and ready to go again. Heyman 7/10. Cena 4/10

*4. Paige & Aj/Natty & Rosa.* Paige dominates vs Rosa, toying with her, but the whole while it isn't about the match. It's about Paige and Aj, Paige dedicating everything she does for Aj. Stuff like slowly crawling ontop of women. Paige was basically flirting with Aj the whole match, bending over infront of her and Aj pulls her by the hair and tags herself in by milk press. Aj wins via widow.

Segment ends with both separately kissing the title and Paige biting her lip. Brilliant. I gotta say, I've never seen such a craft for wrestling and showmanship in performers. 7/10.

*5.* Lana does her thing, gets loud USA chants, the end. Very short time. Wasn't cleavage's best outing. Lana 7/10. Cameraman 1/10

*6. NXT: Nevile & Zayan/Kidd & Breeze.* Awesome. Watch it. Easily the best part of the show for how little time it received. The future is blinding. 9/10

*7. Jerry Springer and twins.* Not even Springer could carry the amount of bad acting to the finish line. Easily the worst part of the show. But man did it last forever. It must've went on for 30 minutes. The crowd was silent through most of this segment, only becoming audible with "what" chants and slight boos. 2/10

*8. Slater Gator/Rose rabbit.* The rabbit hits a superkick on Slater during Titus/Rose, then goes top-rope to splash on Titus after match. Something about a rabbit doing these signature moves cracks me up. Still... 4/10

*9. Dust brothers win a quick match against the Torito brothers.* They get attacked by the Usos while heading back up the ramp. Match, didn't watch. Attack was short but sweet.

*10. Orton/Reigns.* Decent match, not as good as summerslam. DQ finish as Orton calls for Kane and Seth. Crew members aid in lowering the cage, in which Seth almost got killed and moved out the way of a spike coming down on him at the last second. They beat down Reigns to end Raw. 5/10 match. 5/10 beat down. [/spoiler]


----------



## i just want luv

I'll just leave this here for RAW 9-15-2014.

http://ec.libsyn.com/p/3/7/6/376790...1ce3dae902ea1d06c98637d1ca5596b8&c_id=7626170 (20 min listen)


----------



## BlueDay

If cena wins, I riot!


----------



## i just want luv

Least he didn't win. Looks like Brock is left out of the program with Cena ditching the feud. So this means the Big Slow gets a title push!! Aren't you excited??


----------



## BlueDay

i just want luv said:


> Least he didn't win. Looks like Brock is left out of the program with Cena ditching the feud. So this means the Big Slow gets a title push!! Aren't you excited??


I know that's a rumor, but I don't think it's confirmed. I'd rather see Rousev defeat Big Show and have a heel vs heel match against Lesnar. Hopefully against the Lesnar we saw at summerslam!


----------



## tonyhd71

Anybody else looking forward to a Kurt Angle return? His contract with TNA just expired, I would love seeing him return and have feuds with Daniel Bryan, Cesaro and Rusev. 

Kurt Angle is my favorite wrestler of all time so I'll admit I am biased towards him. I know at his age there is not much left he can do, but even at age 46 he can still out wrestle a majority of the roster. If he returns and has a match with Daniel Bryan at Wrestlemania that would be awesome! Even if that's all he does.


----------



## i just want luv

Hopefully he gets there before they take away Russev's steam. It'd only be right for Kurt to be the one that brings him down.


----------



## liverose

I thought I knew a good deal about pro wrestling, but then I started interneting and realized . . . I'm the kid with the dunce cap in the corner, but In my defense I was on a long hiatus didn't watch for like five years, Cena annoyed me to the point I just lost interest. Watching occasionally with my brother the shield Dean Ambrose more than the others got me re interested and over the last half a year or so I'm trying to catch up on all I missed. Can't be that much right? (sarcasm implied) in all reality what non Cena related moments from the last few years is worth youtubing?


----------



## BlueDay

i just want luv said:


> Hopefully he gets there before they take away Russev's steam. It'd only be right for Kurt to be the one that brings him down.


Angle showing up to finally take out Rousev is SUCH an incredibly great idea that.....I'm sure will never happen.


----------



## villadb

tonyhd71 said:


> Anybody else looking forward to a Kurt Angle return? His contract with TNA just expired, I would love seeing him return and have feuds with Daniel Bryan, Cesaro and Rusev.
> 
> Kurt Angle is my favorite wrestler of all time so I'll admit I am biased towards him. I know at his age there is not much left he can do, but even at age 46 he can still out wrestle a majority of the roster. If he returns and has a match with Daniel Bryan at Wrestlemania that would be awesome! Even if that's all he does.


I loved Kurt Angle but whenever I watched him on TNA he looked a bit insane in the way only wrestlers go after years and years of the job. Hopefully I'm wrong though. He was so good in the first half of the noughties.


----------



## i just want luv

liverose said:


> I thought I knew a good deal about pro wrestling, but then I started interneting and realized . . . I'm the kid with the dunce cap in the corner, but In my defense I was on a long hiatus didn't watch for like five years, Cena annoyed me to the point I just lost interest. Watching occasionally with my brother the shield Dean Ambrose more than the others got me re interested and over the last half a year or so I'm trying to catch up on all I missed. Can't be that much right? (sarcasm implied) in all reality what non Cena related moments from the last few years is worth youtubing?


The Wyatt family, i'm sure you've seen them. Bray Wyatt was from like mid 2013 until Cena killed all of his steam and made him irrelevant, the star of the show right behind Daniel Bryan. DBry's fought through all the backstage Vince Mcmahon Cena love-fests and became the crowd's undeniable favorite. The roof comes off when he's around.





Cm Punk quit. Sting is closer than ever to being in the wwe. Undertaker lost the streak. NXT is better than raw. um.. Bret Hart had a match with Vince at wrestlemania.. oh sorry, that's not really worth youtubing. And depending on how long you've' been away, you missed the best female wrestlemania match and storyline: Mickie James vs Trish.


----------



## liverose

One of the things Cena does best secondary to wearing wristbands is cutting off people's momentum. Why cheer for anyone else when you can cheer for John Cena the only person who matters at all ever. That's why that pop Bryan got was so rediculous, you're right about the roof they're going to have reshingle it after that. The Yesing was off putting to me at first (I get easily annoyed) but I came around to Bryan at first just because he was a breath of fresh air, but now I genuinely enjoy watching him. Thank you for all that information by the way that was quite nice of you , I'll spend most of today is a youtube black hole. Though I might skip over Mickie James (Like I said easily annoyed and she was . . . sort of annoying.) But perhaps I'll give it a shot. I'm off to youtube land, I'm sure I'll be back on this forum soon.


----------



## liverose

i just want luv said:


> Hopefully he gets there before they take away Russev's steam. It'd only be right for Kurt to be the one that brings him down.


Seems Kurt might have been beaten to the punch, though it still would be interesting to see him back.


----------



## i just want luv

I' donot think Rock is here to stay for a Rusev feud. Kurt's still in business.


----------



## i just want luv

[spoiler= nonsense live raw comments]
Dean is the man. Boring segment with Cena, Trips, Steph.
Triple threat tag was a cool match. HIAC Cena/Ambrose set for main event to decide who gets Rollins.

Aj, Lay/Paige, Fox was stupid. Aj is so unbelievable as a character. Paige is running from her. Layla runs from her. Aj wins the match solo. Then gives a light-beat down to Layla after the match. Aj booking = poor divas division.

Orton/Zig. best match so far...
Seth/Jack. meh... I swear Swagger botches one noticeable time every other week. Orton and Rollins face off.
Rusev/Slow. Holy mustard. I fell asleep' with them in a headlock. Just woke up. Still in a headlock. Have they moved this past 20 minutes?

10:18pm. Shameus promo. I'm questioning why I'm putting up with this show.
10:24pm. Shameus finally comes to the ring. Mizdow at 10:25pm. Meaningless job match hasn't started yet.

10:32pm. Witnessed two mongooses tickle another with not-insults.
10:37pm. Back from commercial. Whew, I held it in long enough. Time to use the restroom. Oh, and Total divas and mongooses---uh I mean housewives.
10:40pm. This is still going on. Almost ten minutes wasted. Good job wwe. Good job.

10:43pm. Match ends. Commercial... 10:47pm. Back from break. Main event not started yet. Cena promo. 10:49pm. Promo ends. Great Wyatt put-together package. More stalling. 10:52pm. You can guess it! Commercial...

10:56pm. So-called Hell-in-cell match has four minutes of time... Finally they're coming to the ring.
Just putting this in perspective, nothing has happened, literally nothing has happened or progressed, since Orton and Rollins faced off after their matches. Nearly an hour and a half ago.

11:07pm. So the only good thing from this show is that we're getting Ambrose/Rollins at HIAC. [/spoiler]


----------



## i just want luv

We go from a Ppv main eventing 3 young stars, a very refreshing thing to see, and they did their stuff, was the most memorable thing in wwe of late---to John Cena raw where he gets 3 entrances and main events the show and essentially buries the entire roster to end raw, again.

Let's recap the past month...
Cena takes Dean's feud from him = Ambrose won the match against Cena(uncleanly) to get his feud back = Cena gets title shot for losing = Dean's finale to his Seth feud = Dean loses via interference = Cena still takes Ambrose's feud afterward, main events the show with it and wins = Team Cena vs Authority... while Ambrose and Wyatt play beneath all of this.

Seems about right, no?

Womens--scratch that, Cm punk division. I think Aj's ruining the division quite frankly. She can cut a promo, I get it. She can sell moves, yeah, but she's pretty bad at taking bumps. She telegraphs them miles away and takes a thousand steps to get there. When you think a big THUD! or a BANG! is about to come, all you get from her is a 'poof' and a landing as if pillows were beneath her. Just doesn't add up, takes a lot out of her matches for me.

Not to mention her offense is: soft slow kicks, blackwidow, win. I can't get into that. Way too unbelievable. And yet she's made to make everyone look like her *****. Why aren't people throwing her around? Why aren't they powerhousing against her? Why the same match every week and never follow-up segments? There's no effort put into these lady's booking. Give me Paige, Emma, Nat. No one else until Mickie James returns and/or Nxt gals arrive.

Let Aj retire with the diva belt. Forget it. Let it go.

Ryback returned and ate Bo. Mark turned on Slow, nobody saw those steps coming. And who cares about the rest really... 2/10 raw. (Dean/Wyatt being the only two positives, but their promos were watered. Didn't catch the opening, but heard it was solid.)


----------



## richkid1991

Awesome to see there are pro wrestling fans that exist on these forums. I thought I was just one of very rare few among here. 


WWE in 2014 as an overall product is mediocre for my tastes. I feel like Vince is so out of touch and its 2014 for crying out loud. The mind frame and his booking philosophies that he possesses are so yesterday. The formulas he used to generate success in the 80s and 90s have fizzled and are pretty much dead. Practically nobody wants to see one dimensional, chizzled out body builder types who wrestle cartoony with a basic moveset. That is pretty much dead and boring. I understand that is the typical protocol for the company and will unlikely change as long as if Vince is still running things. Another issue for me is the miscellaneous 'entertainment' **** they promote. Come on, most of the things they put out there are ridiculous but I also understand their is that children's demographic they got to cater out to as well. They just need to find that healthy balance of humor that caters to everyone but a majority of their fan base looks down upon the extremely corny kid stuff. (I like corny but professional wrestling is a different genre to employ those concepts).

Pro wrestling can still be fun if they resort back to traditional wrestling booking concepts and philosophies. I truly believe, whenever Triple H starts running things, we will see those things employed and its pretty much evident with their NXT developmental system.


----------



## i just want luv

This has been the most boring raw in a long time... But I am disappointe'd in the crowd. Lana asks if you want to see her topless' and you still cannot' make noise? They ought of be asham'ed of themselves!


----------



## BlueDay

i just want luv said:


> This has been the most boring raw in a long time... But I am disappointe'd in the crowd. Lana asks if you want to see her topless' and you still cannot' make noise? They ought of be asham'ed of themselves!


lol. Hopefully, the "live reports" will say the crowd was louder for her. 
As for the rest of it, I'm still scratching my head. Luke Harper wins the IC title? You do that when he's actually over. Cesaro having the best matches of anybody and LOSING every week......even worse, though, they ignore that and act like he's a big surprise to join a SS team? What team would be excited to have a guy with such a losing streak? Hate to say it, but this years Survivor Series really feels like a WCW ppv. A bad WCW ppv.


----------



## i just want luv

HOLY SH*********************** ******* ****** ***** *******
B*** on a A** bun of hot mustard f****** bdsm bags of sh**!! THat's GOTTA BE STING!!!!!!!! FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*****************************************************************************************************ing a**knives.


----------



## goku23

i just want luv said:


> HOLY SH*********************** ******* ****** ***** *******
> B*** on a A** bun of hot mustard f****** bdsm bags of sh**!! THat's GOTTA BE STING!!!!!!!! FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*****************************************************************************************************ing a**knives.


insane to see Sting back!!

a Bray Wyatt and Sting feud would be epic!


----------



## goku23

taker v sting surely happening this wrestlemania now.
they should have played the crow theme when Sting entered though, much darker and more awesome!


----------



## i just want luv

Yes', I would've preferred the Crow theme, only because I'm worried they wont use it at all now.

Survival series from a wrestling standpoint wasn't so hot. It's the theatrics and moments that made it worth its while. Standouts for me, in order of showing, were: Paige, Emma, Natty, Fox; Dean, Wyatt; Rollins, Ziggler, HHH, Rusev, Sting.

(Scale 0-3)
Tag match: -1
Divas tag: +1
Dean/Bray: +2
(HHH promo)Bunny/Gator: -2
Aj/Nikki: +0
Team Cena/Authority: +1
(Ziggler/HHH/Sting): +3. Survivor Series: 4/10


----------



## goku23

i just want luv said:


> Yes', I would've preferred the Crow theme, only because I'm worried they wont use it at all now.
> 
> Survival series from a wrestling standpoint wasn't so hot. It's the theatrics and moments that made it worth its while. Standouts for me, in order of showing, were: Paige, Emma, Natty, Fox; Dean, Wyatt; Rollins, Ziggler, HHH, Rusev, Sting.
> 
> (Scale 0-3)
> Tag match: -1
> Divas tag: +1
> Dean/Bray: +2
> (HHH promo)Bunny/Gator: -2
> Aj/Nikki: +0
> Team Cena/Authority: +1
> (Ziggler/HHH/Sting): +3. Survivor Series: 4/10


happy that they gave Ziggler a much deserved push though and had him as the stand out in the main event.

was expecting the usual with Cena taking the limelight but awesome that Ziggler got it for once.

not sure what they're doing with Bray though, seems to be going in circles - Cena, Jericho and now Ambrose, all have the same underlying story and finish.
his comeback at hell in a cell was incredible! his new promos too.
was expecting a different outcome against Ambrose. 
would love to see him getting a run at the title, as a heel.

what do you think will happen now with the authority gone?


----------



## brothersport

goku23 said:


> happy that they gave Ziggler a much deserved push though and had him as the stand out in the main event.
> 
> was expecting the usual with Cena taking the limelight but awesome that Ziggler got it for once.
> 
> not sure what they're doing with Bray though, seems to be going in circles - Cena, Jericho and now Ambrose, all have the same underlying story and finish.
> his comeback at hell in a cell was incredible! his new promos too.
> was expecting a different outcome against Ambrose.
> would love to see him getting a run at the title, as a heel.
> 
> what do you think will happen now with the authority gone?


So far Daniel Bryan has been 'taken control' with much decision making since the authority left. It's good to see Daniel Bryan again even though he is still not well enough to wrestle.

I like the match last night with Ryback Ziggler, and Cena. I am not a huge Ryback fan, but it's nice to see him get a push.

I am loving the Damien 'Mizdow' gimmick. The Miz is getting a push because of Mizdow. :haha

I am sick of seeing Adam Rose, and that Bunny Dude

I agree with you on Bray Wyatt, I dont exactly where they are going with his storyine. I pefer the Wyatts together.

However, I like the 'push' Erick Rowan is getting.

they rekindled Rusev/Swagger feud again. :no :no :no

'A New Day' trio has to grow on me, but I like their energy.

I Can Not Wait till Roman Reigns comes back. They said this month he is set to come back into the ring. :clap


----------



## goku23

brothersport said:


> So far Daniel Bryan has been 'taken control' with much decision making since the authority left. It's good to see Daniel Bryan again even though he is still not well enough to wrestle.
> 
> I like the match last night with Ryback Ziggler, and Cena. I am not a huge Ryback fan, but it's nice to see him get a push.
> 
> I am loving the Damien 'Mizdow' gimmick. The Miz is getting a push because of Mizdow. :haha
> 
> I am sick of seeing Adam Rose, and that Bunny Dude
> 
> I agree with you on Bray Wyatt, I dont exactly where they are going with his storyine. I pefer the Wyatts together.
> 
> However, I like the 'push' Erick Rowan is getting.
> 
> they rekindled Rusev/Swagger feud again. :no :no :no
> 
> 'A New Day' trio has to grow on me, but I like their energy.
> 
> I Can Not Wait till Roman Reigns comes back. They said this month he is set to come back into the ring. :clap


strong rumours of Reigns and Lesnar for the title at WM!
i think Reigns will win the rumble


----------



## JadedCalalily

I absolutely love WWE, been watching it since I was a little girl but has it ever gone down hill.. I'll still watch it regardless but they need to stop handing people like Brrrockk Lessnerr the belt for him to go MIA with no defending it like ever.. Honestly as much as I dislike Seth Rollins right now he would be more suited for that title..hes there EVERY week. I love the feud between Ambrose (my fave) and Bray but come on am I the only one who thought that was the stupidest ending to a PPV ever? They need to stop screwing Ambrose over. I read all over "Ambrose is the Stone Cold of this era" but they screw him over left right and centre. I won't lie Ambrose and Bray would make a killer tag team! Love how Harper and Rowan went their own way but kinda kept their persona. So much can be done to make it so much better but they keep throwing in random bs. Hell I still wanna see Fandango get somewhere lol.


----------



## goku23

JadedCalalily said:


> I absolutely love WWE, been watching it since I was a little girl but has it ever gone down hill.. I'll still watch it regardless but they need to stop handing people like Brrrockk Lessnerr the belt for him to go MIA with no defending it like ever.. Honestly as much as I dislike Seth Rollins right now he would be more suited for that title..hes there EVERY week. I love the feud between Ambrose (my fave) and Bray but come on am I the only one who thought that was the stupidest ending to a PPV ever? They need to stop screwing Ambrose over. I read all over "Ambrose is the Stone Cold of this era" but they screw him over left right and centre. I won't lie Ambrose and Bray would make a killer tag team! Love how Harper and Rowan went their own way but kinda kept their persona. So much can be done to make it so much better but they keep throwing in random bs. Hell I still wanna see Fandango get somewhere lol.


if lesnar lasts til wrestlemania (rumours are of a reigns-lesnar showdown for the title) i'd be pissed too. its beyond a joke that he hasnt even bothered to make an appearance in months.
TLC was the laziest ppv event the writers have done in recent times, the matches were pretty bad and Bray and Ambrose need to be let loose, them two are the future imho, more so than Reigns even.

Cena still taking centre stage, he needs to pass the torch down to Ambrose and Bray already, its so repetitive with him its just killing any momentum the younger guys create.

fck knows whats happening with Sting lol


----------



## JadedCalalily

goku23 said:


> if lesnar lasts til wrestlemania (rumours are of a reigns-lesnar showdown for the title) i'd be pissed too. its beyond a joke that he hasnt even bothered to make an appearance in months.
> TLC was the laziest ppv event the writers have done in recent times, the matches were pretty bad and Bray and Ambrose need to be let loose, them two are the future imho, more so than Reigns even.
> 
> Cena still taking centre stage, he needs to pass the torch down to Ambrose and Bray already, its so repetitive with him its just killing any momentum the younger guys create.
> 
> fck knows whats happening with Sting lol


I was reading that Lesner is doing WM31 then going back to UFC and during the process Sheamus is to get pushed. I absolutely hate the Cena (yes a female who chants Cena sucks.. Rare occurrence right haha). Bray and Ambrose are the future of the WWE.. Between those two alone they could start a new attitude era. I miss hardcore matches, I miss the extremity's they would go to in the past.. That match on TLC would have been amazing if it hadn't of been for the way they ended it.


----------



## richkid1991

The TLC event was meh if you ask me. There were only 2 matches that I looked forward to, Ziggler vs. Harper and Ambrose vs. Wyatt. Ziggler vs. Harper pretty much was the match of the night and delivered. Those two took some crazy bumps and spills and suffered some harsh consequences. It was a sweet ladder match I had seen in a long time. I feel like we got short changed from the Ambrose vs. Wyatt. I was expecting them to go balls to the wall and absolutely tear it up out there. It was good and felt like 3.5/5 stars to me. That ending tho was terrible and took a lot from the match. Should had a clean finish and not that lame crap with the TV explosion. I believe we'll get that awesome Ambrose vs. Wyatt match we rightfully deserve down the road.

Now that NXT [R] Evolution event was where it was at! NXT is just plain better than both Raw and Smackdown combined because Triple H knows how to make pro wrestling, well, pro wrestling oriented. They got a friggin' loaded roster---Sami Zayn, Adrian Neville, Finn Balor, Hideo Itami, Kevin Owens (the fantastic five) along with great WWE original produced talents---The Vaudevillians (Aiden English and Simon Gotch) and Tyler Breeze. The way NXT is booked should be similarly translated onto their main programs. Vince's crappy Sports Entertainment formula continues to make Raw and Smackdown frustrating to watch for 3/4 of the time. Vince is out of touch and its about 2015 now lolz xD.


----------



## brothersport

JadedCalalily said:


> I absolutely love WWE, been watching it since I was a little girl but has it ever gone down hill.. I'll still watch it regardless but they need to stop handing people like Brrrockk Lessnerr the belt for him to go MIA with no defending it like ever.. Honestly as much as I dislike Seth Rollins right now he would be more suited for that title..hes there EVERY week. I love the feud between Ambrose (my fave) and Bray but come on am I the only one who thought that was the stupidest ending to a PPV ever? They need to stop screwing Ambrose over. I read all over "Ambrose is the Stone Cold of this era" but they screw him over left right and centre. I won't lie Ambrose and Bray would make a killer tag team! Love how Harper and Rowan went their own way but kinda kept their persona. So much can be done to make it so much better but they keep throwing in random bs. Hell I still wanna see Fandango get somewhere lol.


Ambrose, and Bray Wyatt on the same team would do serious damage.


----------



## goku23

be good to see Adrian Neville the nxt champ get a push in 2015
made that one appearance on raw and killed it, best high flyer ive seen since a prime mysterio or Jeff Hardy


----------



## i just want luv

My good'ness, Roman Reigns just delivered the worst promo I've ever had the privilege to witness live.
JAJAJAJ! now they're chanting Let's go Harper in Harper vs Reigns.
----------
Raw was fairly boring, aside from a few horrible promos and then Dean is always amusing no matter what, the show lacked the magic touch on just about everything, even Heyman was caught in the drift.
Standouts: DBry, Dean, Seth, Lana, Rusev...
Booed outs: Reigns, divas...

(scale 0-3)
20min Promo: +1 (Didn't catch)
Cena/Rollins Lumberjack: +1. (Only saw ending so I'll just say +1. Didn't like what I saw tho.)
Dean hoo skit: +2
Big Show promo: +0
Reigns promo: -3
Reigns/Harper: +1. (Didn't catch)
Naomi/Fox arm tied: -2
NewDay/Cesaro & Tyson: +1
DBry/Steph/Kane segment: +2

Wyatt recorded promo: +0
Heyman promo: +0
Brie/Paige: -1
Lana & Rusev: +1
Dean/Rusev: +0
HHH & Steph finale: -1
Cena/Seth/Brock: +2 ...... Raw 3/10


----------



## matt355

Just to let people on here know who live in the UK WWE network is avaliable now. =)
Currently watching royal rumble 2001


----------



## goku23

i just want luv said:


> My good'ness, Roman Reigns just delivered the worst promo I've ever had the privilege to witness live.
> JAJAJAJ! now they're chanting Let's go Harper in Harper vs Reigns.
> ----------
> Raw was fairly boring, aside from a few horrible promos and then Dean is always amusing no matter what, the show lacked the magic touch on just about everything, even Heyman was caught in the drift.
> Standouts: DBry, Dean, Seth, Lana, Rusev...
> Booed outs: Reigns, divas...
> 
> (scale 0-3)
> 20min Promo: +1 (Didn't catch)
> Cena/Rollins Lumberjack: +1. (Only saw ending so I'll just say +1. Didn't like what I saw tho.)
> Dean hoo skit: +2
> Big Show promo: +0
> Reigns promo: -3
> Reigns/Harper: +1. (Didn't catch)
> Naomi/Fox arm tied: -2
> NewDay/Cesaro & Tyson: +1
> DBry/Steph/Kane segment: +2
> 
> Wyatt recorded promo: +0
> Heyman promo: +0
> Brie/Paige: -1
> Lana & Rusev: +1
> Dean/Rusev: +0
> HHH & Steph finale: -1
> Cena/Seth/Brock: +2 ...... Raw 3/10


tell me about it! 
Reigns' promo was honestly painful to watch! 
i was flinching while watching it lol i like him so didn't want him to screw up but every time he goes near a mic its just painful!
Harper is the one! just an awesome character and his look is the best!
...i think Booker-T screwed up in commentary though! said Harper had been Japan and all round the world! JBL had to reply with "Harper's a mysterious character" lol his history is supposed to be unknown! Booker is pretty awful in commentary at times lol

thought Heyman's promo was decent though, pretty much what you'd expect from him, always does a good job. best on the mic out of everyone imo

i agree with most of your ratings! the show was a let down though you're right.
hhh and Steph seem to keep getting worse in their promos together! 
kept talking over each other!
Big Show's i was actually impressed with, one his better ones!


----------



## Rixy

I don't see WWE realizing that Reigns isn't their guy at the moment; he has room to improve and hopefully he does. However, they will most likely rush him into the main event of Wrestlemania with either Brock Lesnar or John Cena. My guess is that Reigns will either go the way of Diesel or Goldberg. He'll either be de-fanged of his dangerous and edgy attitude to cater to WWE's idea of what they think is mass marketable to all demographics (i.e Diesel in the mid 90s) or he'll be overexposed in matches which reveals that without his badass moveset or any kind of heavy protection he's just not that interesting (i.e. Goldberg). 

Both Ambrose and Rollins are extremely comfortable and capable in their current roles and are far more deserving of a main event push at the moment but Reigns was heavily protected throughout the Shield's run. Ambrose carried the charisma of the team while Rollins stood out in his in ring performance. Roman was the "hot tag" guy who was effective at clearing house but it's obvious that without a mouth piece like Dean or Seth to carry the main body of a match he's kind of lost. There's potential but there's a lot more to do.

To quote the Hulkster: "He's not ready, Brother".


----------



## goku23

Rixy said:


> I don't see WWE realizing that Reigns isn't their guy at the moment; he has room to improve and hopefully he does. However, they will most likely rush him into the main event of Wrestlemania with either Brock Lesnar or John Cena. My guess is that Reigns will either go the way of Diesel or Goldberg. He'll either be de-fanged of his dangerous and edgy attitude to cater to WWE's idea of what they think is mass marketable to all demographics (i.e Diesel in the mid 90s) or he'll be overexposed in matches which reveals that without his badass moveset or any kind of heavy protection he's just not that interesting (i.e. Goldberg).
> 
> Both Ambrose and Rollins are extremely comfortable and capable in their current roles and are far more deserving of a main event push at the moment but Reigns was heavily protected throughout the Shield's run. Ambrose carried the charisma of the team while Rollins stood out in his in ring performance. Roman was the "hot tag" guy who was effective at clearing house but it's obvious that without a mouth piece like Dean or Seth to carry the main body of a match he's kind of lost. There's potential but there's a lot more to do.
> 
> To quote the Hulkster: "He's not ready, Brother".


1000% spot on! its a shame they've watered down Rollins catalogue of moves though, 2nd best high flyer after Adrian Neville for me, but they've restricted him for some reason. probably so fans dont take to him, keeping him a heal.

Adrian Neville surely deserves a push now, best matches i saw last year were all involving him in nxt.


----------



## Rixy

goku23 said:


> 1000% spot on! its a shame they've watered down Rollins catalogue of moves though, 2nd best high flyer after Adrian Neville for me, but they've restricted him for some reason. probably so fans dont take to him, keeping him a heal.
> 
> Adrian Neville surely deserves a push now, best matches i saw last year were all involving him in nxt.


Yeah, I suppose it's easier to pop for high fliers, maybe it's why Rey was hardly ever a heel? Rollins has been absolutely killing it as a heel though, I honestly thought Dean was going to be the big heel before the Shield split up.

I'm not looking forward to Adrian Neville getting moved up to the main roster; if the treatment of NXT alumni is to be trusted (Paige, Emma, Bo Dallas, The Ascension) then I don't think bright things are ahead of him. Vince will most likely not take to his size and will probably saddle him with some stupid English gimmick. Even guys who are supposedly heavily protected by Triple H (Rollins, Ambrose, Wyatt) certainly aren't impervious to the stupidity of the writers.

It really is a shame because while people crap on the state of pro wrestling today, I think that WWE is the best in years in terms of roster capability. Bryan, Rollins, Ambrose, Wyatt, Harper, Cesaro, Zayn, Balor, Itami, Breeze, Ziggler, Usos, Cody Rhodes, Sandow, Bailey, Emma, Sasha Banks, Charlotte, Becky Lynch etc. etc. We're actually kind of spoiled for talent. There's so much potential but all we're getting is just more John Cena and time given to part timers who don't deserve it.


----------



## stylicho

The only way I will watch wrestling anymore is if something like Mankind versus Undertaker goes down on another 20 foot high cage. That was some crazy **** lol. Used to enjoy it when I was a kid though.


----------



## Rixy

I initially pre-empted that Roman Reigns will end up like Diesel or Goldberg but I was wrong...it's worse...






He's just John Cena in riot gear - I can't believe how backwards the writing is. This is the EXACT SAME THING that happened to Seamus who, in my opinion, is much more talented than Reigns and deserves that "dominant badass" push.

I'm afraid of how they're going to ruin Neville, Zayn and Charlotte this year.


----------



## i just want luv

Caught the last two hours of raw, so I can't speak on the overall show. But man, the ending was about as epic as it can get. I need to watch DBry vs Bray and whatever else I missed.

----(post above)
Charlotte is going to get a royal carpet. Neville's future doesn't look too hot from what I hear they're doing to him at house shows. Zayn can easily rise to the top, it's just a matter of the company letting it happen. I'm going to take a jab and say that one or both of them are going to be surprise entrants in the rumble.

just to pick on last week:


----------



## boas

I was watching a few clips the other day for the first time in a while and it could be the way Cena sells it, but this Seth Rollins guy has a ****ty finisher. It's kind of like Booker T's -- the way it relies on the opponent remaining stationary in the appropriate position -- but at least Booker's scissor kick looks cool.

I also notice that they still do backstage segments where they hang on people's faces for far too long. "At the Royal Rumble, I'm gonna kick your ***" ... three seconds of heavy breathing... and cut!

Man, wrestling sucks. Still something about it I enjoy though.


----------



## Rixy

boas said:


> I was watching a few clips the other day for the first time in a while and it could be the way Cena sells it, but this Seth Rollins guy has a ****ty finisher. It's kind of like Booker T's -- the way it relies on the opponent remaining stationary in the appropriate position -- but at least Booker's scissor kick looks cool.
> 
> I also notice that they still do backstage segments where they hang on people's faces for far too long. "At the Royal Rumble, I'm gonna kick your ***" ... three seconds of heavy breathing... and cut!
> 
> Man, wrestling sucks. Still something about it I enjoy though.


Having your face smashed into the ground is a bad finisher? You could say the same for the spear or Sweet Chin Music where they also rely on stationary positioning - or every top rope finisher...

Anyway, RAW is in a creative tailspin but NXT and Lucha Underground have been really good lately. I watched some NJPW and that was pretty good too. At least there are some good alternatives out there.


----------



## goku23

Rixy said:


> I initially pre-empted that Roman Reigns will end up like Diesel or Goldberg but I was wrong...it's worse...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's just John Cena in riot gear - I can't believe how backwards the writing is. This is the EXACT SAME THING that happened to Seamus who, in my opinion, is much more talented than Reigns and deserves that "dominant badass" push.
> 
> I'm afraid of how they're going to ruin Neville, Zayn and Charlotte this year.


completely agree!
and spot on imo too about wwe having the most talented roster they've had in years. 
they're just being horribly used as you said.

i really hope Adrian Neville doesn't get shafted with a cheap gimmick like Barrett did. Sheamus is one of the most under appreciated in the roster imo

ambrose being wasted again it seems, decent spin to have Bray take out Bryan - i felt he did it really well and had that aggression most others don't despite it being a small segment with no leads.
they can't have him going in circles like they've been doing after the Wyatt family split.
he seriously deserves a push now.

have a feeling Reigns is the one they want for 2015. rumours are him and Lesnar pencilled in for Wrestlemania M.E
id be gutted if thats true.


----------



## Rixy

goku23 said:


> completely agree!
> and spot on imo too about wwe having the most talented roster they've had in years.
> they're just being horribly used as you said.
> 
> i really hope Adrian Neville doesn't get shafted with a cheap gimmick like Barrett did.


You don't like Bad News Barrett? I love it ;-; Granted, I hated it at first and thought they were ruining him but Wade is so damn charismatic and likeable that it's impossible for me not to love it.










Speaking of comedy, does anyone else love Big Cass and Enzo? They remind me a bit of the New Age Outlaws with their catchphrase entrance. WWE try to make their top faces into these lame, smiley, joke cracking dummies who fail miserably, yet Enzo and Cass can make unintentionally hilarious running jokes like "Blue Pants". They've taken a jobber and made her into a likeable competitor; it's amazing how much better NXT is in comparison to WWE. It's getting to the point where apparently the main roster are complaining about being outshined and it's not hard to sympathize.

Again, if you're jaded with wrestling and RAW in particular, I heavily recommend you watch NXT. It's 3 times as short yet 50 times better.


----------



## i just want luv

RoyalRumble... Yikes... Awesome title match. But man. I died a little when Bryan was eliminated. So early too! From then on, I knew I wouldn't be very satisfied with the rr, but it was amusing hearing Reigns get booed out of the cosmos. Those sweet moments when the crowd manages to break kayfabe are priceless.

I held out hope that Dean would win it and to a lesser extent Bray and Rusev, but life goes on. I'm as equally disappointed that no NXTs got a spot and Boogeyman, Cara, Axel (completely wasted spot) did. But Dudleys returning is a bright side. I'll be anticipating a rowdy crowd on RAW more than anything.... 

How the Bellas manage to make the best female wrestlers in the company have a snoozed, passionless, routine suckage diva Raw match on a Ppv is beyond me. There's just so much this company can do to make the experience enticing but they chose not to. It's not even a matter of budget, it's just complacency. Passionless complacency.

If it came off that I'm rooting against Roman, I apologize. But when you see a spring field and a crystal ocean, and then see and know a molten barren is headed your way, it's difficult to get excited about anything but the jeers. They're going to have to shape the match up or he's gonna get eaten alive for the remainder of his career, if that mark hasn't already seeded.

If you read this far, I feel sorry for you, I ramble to no end. I lied about the most disappointing event of the night. That was actually when Cena declared the demise of Rusev on the post show.


----------



## i just want luv

And I love Enzo and Cass. They'd have a goat feud with Bo Dallas in wwe if it were 2002.


----------



## Rixy

I have a blog, so I thought I'd throw down an entry on here regarding the Royal Rumble. Check it out if you want:



> *
> When it Rains, it Pours*
> 
> You're not going to please everyone - I get it. If you're expecting to be 100% pleased all the time then I think you're in for a rough time when watching WWE. Yet even when employing fair judgement and an open minded attitude it's difficult to rid myself of the thought that WWE are actively attempting to spite me. It appears that I'm not the only one when you see that #CancelWWENetwork is a worldwide trend on Twitter in an era where wrestling is not culturally relevant. Perhaps it's some really ****ty, circuitous way in order to get some publicity but it's actually more concise than that. To quote Paul Heyman 14 years ago: "Vince McMahon has lost his mind".
> 
> I admit I'm being facetious; I don't really know what goes on backstage so it's hard for me to pinpoint what is wrong on an internal level. However, as a viewer I can simply say that the WWE might be the most tone deaf it's been since I can remember. Again, you're not going to please everyone and not every rising star is going to win over the entire crowd. I remember the consensus to Rey Mysterio's 2006 victory to be something along the lines of "Oh hey...neat I guess". Batista's first Rumble win in 2005 also met a similar response despite his character and performance being a little green. But for the past two years WWE have shot themselves in the foot with their mouth agape, wondering why the crowd are chucking their **** right back at them. As a fan, I feel like my opinion doesn't matter anymore, which is kind of a sad thing to comprehend. I frequently visit a forum with a delightful section to discuss wrestling. One of the posters mentioned a video which perfectly summed up the relationship that WWE has with their fans. WWE's obvious contempt and ignorance for it's audience is one thing to sigh over but what's worse is their complete lack of basic storytelling and character development.
> 
> So you want to be like Hollywood? Well, Hollywood usually has characters and, funnily enough, some of these characters are pretty likeable. Guardians of the Galaxy had a ragtag of misfits all piled together in a smelly ship but what made the audience fall in love with them was their unique personalities, traits, flaws and story arcs. Rocket Raccoon wasn't just a toy for merchandise and toys, he had unique attributes, skills and a surprising amount of struggle within himself. OK, OK, I'm getting off topic but a large problem WWE has is it's lack of character strength regarding their wrestlers - particularly wrestlers that they are fond of. What the Royal Rumble showed me was that WWE has no interest in their current roster and no idea on how to make them appealing or worthwhile. They're thrown on there on the stage and expected to kill time with no opportunities to shine or any stories to make the crowd care.
> 
> Roman Reigns has been kneecapped and thrown to the wolves through no fault of his own. The wincing grimace across his face should never be seen for a guy who just won a first class ticket to Wrestlemania. Sadly, Reigns is a perfect symbol of something promising that's twisted and contorted in order to mollify the arbitrary standards of the holy Vince and pals. Roman Reigns is a wrestler who, despite having a successful run in a prolific stable, is still finding his feet. The higher ups clearly wanted Reigns to be the standout star of the group but Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose have surpassed Reigns in both character identity and overall performance. Seth has embraced his character as the "Architect"; a cerebral and intelligent opportunist who can still be deadly in the ring. Dean Ambrose found overwhelming success with the image of the "Lunatic Fringe" with his unhinged yet intelligent mindset throwing his opponents off their game. Roman Reigns has wet hair. OK, I'm being unfair to him; Reigns found a lot of success by filling in the role as the "Hot Tag" guy in the Shield. He was extremely effective in cleaning house and finishing off his opponents with his multitude of finishers. The Shield highlighted the guy's strengths yet it also veiled his weaknesses. Roman is still getting his act together in terms of workrate and on the microphone and you know what? That's understandable. Rollins and Ambrose had years of experience on their resume before Reigns had even entered the ring, so it's fair to assume that Reigns wasn't going to develop at the same rate they did. Yet Reigns has been pushed out onto centre stage with not much to work with and he's still green. At least when Batista was green in 2005 there was still a backstory between him and Triple H to carry the feud (And guess what, the match still kind of sucked...). A standard feud with Lesnar ain't gonna cut it.
> 
> What's even more baffling is the complete lack of moments that Reigns really had in the Rumble, especially compared to last year. Yet Reigns' booking is only one part of the handful of misdoings at the infamous Philly PPV because nobody really did anything. Like...no one. None. Nada. The WWE had a story served to them in a nice wrapped package with Daniel Bryan. It might be exhausting to harp on the booking of Bryan but if WWE were to take their head out of their *** we'd all be in a much better place. The man who had his dream title-run ripped away from him because of a career threatening injury, coming back and having to overcome all of the odds and slay the dragon that has mauled all of his competitors. It's so simple to tell yet extremely efficacious and it soars over the heads of the writers for reasons that I can't seem to grasp. So we can guess that they don't like the idea of an "Indy guy" coming in and mucking up all of Vince's prized superstars but they must realize that the current myopic mindset that they've had all these years JUST. DOESN'T. WORK. Big Show wasn't your guy, Orton wasn't your guy, Lashley wasn't your guy, Sheamus wasn't your guy and now Roman Reigns has fallen into their ridiculous trend of "Let's make him our guy - and by our guy I mean John Cena". Roman Reigns, the man who has slain half the roster with his gut rupturing spear, the man who looks like a cross between Lobo and Jason Mamoa has been reduced to making Looney Tunes references and "cracking wise".
> 
> The poor ****er should have been given the chance to build on his identity but instead he had it ripped from him. Now he's been force fed the same bland, quirky garbage that every other babyface has to spout because WWE's roster can't be allowed to exhibit any kind of individuality any more. They won't accept the universally loved underdog babyface because he doesn't fit into their idyllic image yet when the stars align and Roman Reigns comes along in some thaumaturgic happening they still feel the need to castrate him because he's not like John Cena. The same thing happened to Sheamus 3 years ago when he went from a roughneck, no sense **** kicker to a smiling "Irish Cena". Well, I'm glad that we now get to choose from Irish Cena, Samoan Cena and well...Cena Cena. Bad News Barrett, Dolph Ziggler, Cesaro and Dean Ambrose all got the shaft in the match because they were never allowed to do anything. There were no clever ideas or interesting character moments bar Miz and Sandow, yet the latter was thrown out within mere seconds. It's obviously not Sandow's time, it's not anyone's time: especially Cesaro because that guy is Swiss and obviously can't connect with the crowd.
> 
> What's so upsetting is that WWE did it AGAIN. They ruined the Royal Rumble and strangled any chances of a coherent and sensible story leading into Wrestlemania so that they can tell their own undecipherable idea of what is entertaining. Why should I get behind Roman Reigns facing Brock Lesnar? I don't want to get behind the guy that lamely quotes Sylvester the Cat, why would anyone want that? It's time to do a lot of damage control, WWE, because if you're still going to spend the next two months sniffing your own farts you're going to be just as baffled when you come across a pro-Lesnar crowd at Wrestlemania. Philly was just the beginning and that Wrestlemania smark crowd will murder poor Roman Reigns. Even the Rock's appearance could not wash the taste out of our mouths from the **** we were fed and it was clearly illustrated in his facial expressions. A post match promo followed on WWE.com which might have been one of the worst promos the Rock had ever delivered; it's understandable after witnessing the train wreck from a first hand perspective and seeing a beloved family member get bent over and ****ed through no fault of his own. I like Roman Reigns and I see lots of promise in him, I just don't see any promise in the WWE's booking.
> 
> Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, **** you, WWE.


----------



## villadb

Nice read. Royal Rumble was the first PPV I've watched since whichever Wrestlemania was HBK's last match as I've not got Sky since I moved out but I thought I'd give WWE Network a try. It was absolutely awful except for the title match. I don't know much about Roman Reigns or the rest of the shield since I stopped watching just as they were starting and I was confused by him winning, seemingly as a face and with The Rock's help, yet getting booed out the house. Even those two seemed embarrassed by the ending. It's nice to read a bit of background about it. From what I could see there seems to be little for me worth persevering with and getting the network for another month, everyone seemed like a characterless big guy and only Bray Wyatt seemed to have something about him.

I have to wonder why CM Punk isn't bossing it out there, I hear he fell out with everyone in charge but I can see why he did. It really was a waste of money, though I guess I can at least watch old stuff for a few more weeks.


----------



## goku23

Rixy said:


> I have a blog, so I thought I'd throw down an entry on here regarding the Royal Rumble. Check it out if you want:


bud that was the perfect summary of WWE's current state and it's regression of the past decade!
couldn't agree anymore on the rumble and Reigns. 
i actually feel for him a bit because when he came to prominence with the shield he had the world at his feet. 
had a long *** way to go but he offered something different to anyone. 
they had to take it slow with him and let him develop the character he begun with.

the somoan Cena! that's a ****ing awesome analogy! 
i cringed when i heard that promo with the big show, those cheesy and horribly prepared wise cracks intended to get the crowd on-side.
Vince will always want his top guys to be the Hogans, The Rocks, the Cenas and the Batistas of this world. the big action figure type guys.

i think in Reigns they saw THE perfect guy for them. he's got the perfect look, aura, generational history...pretty much everything.
they got ****ing carried away and have taken away what made him stand out in the first place. has completely lost the connection with crowd and is now Vince's new blue eyed boy.
as you said - WM main event is batista vs orton mkII
i dont think Lesnar can do anything to redeem it. Paul Heyman might be able to though. he's one of the best things they've got going right now, offers that genuine feel to the script, best on the mic by far too.

also i wasn't impressed with Reigns' bit on Raw either, they tried to be clever and use his family history to get people on-side again, it just makes it worse. 
he's lost that mystery and rebel element to his character now. 
another guy who's had it all offered to him is how everyone will see it, really surprised they went down that route.
Bryan, Ziggler, Ambrose, Rollins all have years of hard grafting and struggle behind them, all top tier wrestlers and are the best at what at they do, yet an inexperienced Reigns who doesn't have near their skills gets pushed ahead of them because of his look and family connections it seems.

but im ****ing happy to see Rollins finally let off the chain again! he was incredible in the triple threat, stand out performer of the night.
in fact, the triple threat was honestly one of the best ive ever seen.

you got a link to your blog bud? extremely well written piece! awesome stuff


----------



## i just want luv

Nice read. And now that the s***storm as calmed, I'm more in the mode to discuss this stuff again. Bryan v.s Reigns at fastlane. The way I see it, I doubt them going with Bryan simply because of his injury. His first "real real" match being against Lesnar seems too soon for me. As much as I'd want to see it. He's going to be tossed on his neck a few times in that match. Roughly.

Even more so because of his size and it being Mania. I think they'll go the whole "Reigns proved he's earned the spot with his decisive win over the former champion" route. Reigns'll win mania, get booed heavily unless he wins the crowd over in this time, then Rollins'll cash in on him.

Rusev's going to get Bray Wyatt'd... And since that's that, when and where does Orton come into play? Against Rollins? Then does that mean Dean's midcarding all the way through?


----------



## i just want luv

Raws actually been pretty good for me these last few weeks. I'm glad the crowd seems to be taking to Sting as much as they have. But me being the inexperienced foreseer in this area, I can't for the life of me see where Ambrose is going for Mania.

You guys and gals think it's possible the E would turn him heel during the Reigns/Bryan match so Reigns ends up going over? That'd have Ambrose/Bryan set, since I still don't believe they're gonna chose anyone over Reigns. Who knows, maybe we'll get Bryan/Rock just to please the crowd... Long shot thoughts.


----------



## Rixy

Wouldn't surprise me if they tried to carry the Ambrose/Barrett feud to Wrestlemania seeing as they're fond of Barrett and he needs someone to work with. If not that then maybe he would be in the Andre Battle Royal (Pretty sure they want to make that a yearly thing).


----------



## i just want luv

I called it, pretty sure it was obvious though. The whole night was predictable as all any. I watched Tna for the first in awhile, because my spiritual wife is back, and man I enjoyed it so much. It was so refreshing. It's a lot closer to what I wish raw was than what raw is. But on to Fastlane. I tuned in half an hour in so I can only judge that.

Standouts: Bryan, Reigns, Sting, HHH, Wyatt.
Sit outs: Stardust. Goldust. Bnb. Lilian.

Stardust/Goldust: -2
Usos/Cesaro+Tyson: +1 .....(Anticipated more from them)
HHH/Sting segment: +2
Nikki/Paige: -1 .....(A match set up for one Bella spot and nothing else)

Bnb/Dean: -1 .....(waste of time even for a raw)
Bray's Mania segment: +2
Cena/Rusev: 0 .....(Already tired of the feud)
Reigns/Bryan: +3 ..... Fastlane 4/10


----------



## goku23

i just want luv said:


> I called it, pretty sure it was obvious though. The whole night was predictable as all any. I watched Tna for the first in awhile, because my spiritual wife is back, and man I enjoyed it so much. It was so refreshing. It's a lot closer to what I wish raw was than what raw is. But on to Fastlane. I tuned in half an hour in so I can only judge that.
> 
> Standouts: Bryan, Reigns, Sting, HHH, Wyatt.
> Sit outs: Stardust. Goldust. Bnb. Lilian.
> 
> Stardust/Goldust: -2
> Usos/Cesaro+Tyson: +1 .....(Anticipated more from them)
> HHH/Sting segment: +2
> Nikki/Paige: -1 .....(A match set up for one Bella spot and nothing else)
> 
> Bnb/Dean: -1 .....(waste of time even for a raw)
> Bray's Mania segment: +2
> Cena/Rusev: 0 .....(Already tired of the feud)
> Reigns/Bryan: +3 ..... Fastlane 4/10


Bray wasn't your no.1 stand out? 
him and taker is perfect for WM, real future of wwe Bray. finally getting the push he needed, apparently doing his own stories now too.


----------



## i just want luv

Bray was my # 2.
Bray will make or break mania for me, and for that, I need him to do stuff more and give him something more sturdy to stand on and talk about. I need him to have a few more moments before I can get behind Bray/Taker. I want it like hell on paper, but nothing's really happened yet that capitalized the moment for me.


----------



## i just want luv

In women wrestling news: Apparently # Givedivasachance was a thing after Emma was squashed in 30 seconds. Apparently AJ lee mouthed off(fingered off, rather) to Stephanie on twitter - kayfabe or not who knows - about a similar ordeal. And apparently VinnyMac tweeted "We hear you. Keep watching." in reference to the hash tag.

All this backlash on Diva time will conclude in a great increase. They'll receive a bonus 60,000 milliseconds of in-ring time for a total of 4 minutes instead of 3.


----------



## Rixy

i just want luv said:


> In women wrestling news: Apparently # Givedivasachance was a thing after Emma was squashed in 30 seconds. Apparently AJ lee mouthed off(fingered off, rather) to Stephanie on twitter - kayfabe or not who knows - about a similar ordeal. And apparently VinnyMac tweeted "We hear you. Keep watching." in reference to the hash tag.
> 
> All this backlash on Diva time will conclude in a great increase. They'll receive a bonus 60,000 milliseconds of in-ring time for a total of 4 minutes instead of 3.


It's very interesting to see the demand for a stronger presence of women in wrestling. I had become jaded on that fight a long time ago. No doubt that NXT had added a lot of fuel to this fire as it only reaffirms the fact that women can do some interesting stuff when you give them the chance. Triple H is a strong supporter of women's wrestling and even mentioned on Austin's podcast that he'd like to give them more time if he could change anything.

I'm all for diversity in wrestling, especially in a monolithic company like WWE so I'd like to see a change in the status quo. But due to Vince thinking that the likes of Ronda Rousey fighting in UFC is "barbaric" I honestly doubt we're going to see much change. WWE can barely handle their male employees at the moment.

Come to think of it, WWE is in shambles altogether. Their number 2 guy walked out of them, exposing malpractice of their medical staff. Their WWE champion who they've given the streak stormed out of the show over money issues. Their chosen golden boy can't get over like Bryan, Ambrose or even Ziggler could. Titus O Neil went on a tirade about racism and discrimination in the company. Their biggest diva called out the sexism and prejudice that goes on backstage. A rowdy rejection of one of their biggest PPVs in which arguably the most popular wrestler of all time even got booed. General fan discontent over creative direction.

Damn, I need to get into New Japan or something.


----------



## i just want luv

Is anyone excited about WM yet?

There's literally nothing on the card that sparks my interest, feud and match wise. Taker, Bray is the only thing I care for because Sting is getting a half-assed moment, he's just a pea in the pod of not-so-serious feuds as of now. Nothing screams big or must-see for me. Heyman is cutting some big league promos, just awesome stuff, but in the end it's still just Roman going over Brock.

Side note: can't believe they made such a big effort to disguise the burner at the bottom of the rocking chair. It wasn't sticking out or obvious at all.


----------



## goku23

i just want luv said:


> Is anyone excited about WM yet?
> 
> There's literally nothing on the card that sparks my interest, feud and match wise. Taker, Bray is the only thing I care for because Sting is getting a half-assed moment, he's just a pea in the pod of not-so-serious feuds as of now. Nothing screams big or must-see for me. Heyman is cutting some big league promos, just awesome stuff, but in the end it's still just Roman going over Brock.
> 
> Side note: can't believe they made such a big effort to disguise the burner at the bottom of the rocking chair. It wasn't sticking out or obvious at all.


the intercontiental title ladder match could be great, hope they give them freedom to express themselves and put on a real showcase because some of the best talent on the roster are all in that match - Ziggler, Bryan, Ambrose, Luke Harper, Barrett...but this is tailor-made for R-truth to shine! 
i think he'll cause a surprise!

Cena and Rusev is probably the dullest angle they've got going. thought they were going to finally turn Cena heel couple weeks ago when Stephanie blasted him and Curtis Axel came in!
that was surely the perfect time to give him a new angle and revamp his character, add a lot more depth to his appeal.

agreed 100% Heyman's promos are legendary! 
they'd be struggling without him, only bit of authenticity they've got going really is Heyman and Brock. Wyatt also.
tag teams going backward imo.
you're right, as a whole WM not looking great apart from Bray Taker and the IC ladder match.
hopefully Brock Reigns will be good.


----------



## i just want luv

The IC match slipped my mind. I think I was scathing because I wanted Ambrose/Rollins so bad. So there are two things I'm borderline interested in. It'd be dope if they put on some NXT matches for the kick off.


----------



## i just want luv

*Do you wanna build a snowman?*

*PPV Prediction Game* Wrestlemania 31

Stamp your card with One of the following five in (parenthesis) to get that point:
(+1)*Fold*... (+2)*Match* result... (+3)*who Turns*... (+4)*DQ*... (+5)*MOTN*...
Doubled stamp-points for choosing a Free-For-All's match result. First to 50points is the champ.

-----------------
*Predictions:*
Kidd/Cesaro > Usos. (Match)
Paige/Aj > Bellas. (Match)
Orton > Seth. (Fold)
IC Ladder winner: Dean Ambrose... (MOTN)
Battle Royal winner: Kane... (Mizdow Turn)

Sting > HHH. (Match)
Bray > Undertaker. (Match)
Rusev > Cenawinslol. (Fold)
Reigns > Brock. (Match)


----------



## goku23

Usos > Kidd/Cesaro (match)
Bellas > Paige/Aj (AJ turns)...i dont watch much divas matches though since AJ took her break! so not too sure whats going on!
Rollins > Orton (fold)
IC ladder match: Luke Harper (MOTN)
Andre the Giant Battle Royal: Adrian Neville (match)

HHH > Sting (match)
Bray > Taker (match)
Cena > Rusev (fold...cheesy and uninspired as fck!)
Reigns > Brock (match)


----------



## i just want luv

Neville's in the match??? Wtf!


----------



## goku23

theres a NXT tournament tonight on WM fan axxess giving the last spot in the battle royal to the winner - surely has to be Neville, been held back for too long. 
rumours he's getting a big push now and will have a surprise WM win.


----------



## goku23

Lesnar just signed a new deal with wwe and has officially closed the door on returning to the UFC
http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/1...brock-lesnar-signs-wwe-closes-door-mma-career

thats big, cos on Monday's Raw nobody knew if he was sticking around after mania.

...will change my prediction for the main event to Lesnar in that case!
i have a funny feeling they will go for a mega showdown between the Rock and Lesnar for next year's WM.

no doubt now that with Brock committing his long term future to the wwe, they'll make him the longest reigning champ ever - they'll want to erase CM punk from the record books! 
Brock is by far the biggest pull they have and the most genuinely gifted fighter/wrestler they have. they'll go all the way with him.


----------



## i just want luv

Let's hope so. I'd hate to see a Reigns Cena mania.


----------



## i just want luv

I freakin missed the opening!! Did Sting come out to his Crow theme??? FREAK, The IC match was on the pre show? WHY?!


----------



## i just want luv

Didn't see the IC or most of Sting/HHH, so Paige is my NM1 standout right now. Now get the Bellas out of the main diva scene, if that's the best they can do at Wrestle freaking Mania. They didn't do bad, just wasn't close to your weekly nxt woman's match.


----------



## i just want luv

goku said:


> Usos > Kidd/Cesaro (match) xxx
> Bellas > Paige/Aj (AJ turns) xxx
> Rollins > Orton (fold) +1
> IC ladder match: Luke Harper xxx (MOTN) +??
> Andre the Giant Battle Royal: Adrian Neville (match) {I'ma change yours to fold here} +1
> 
> HHH > Sting (match) +2
> Bray > Taker (match) xxx
> Cena > Rusev (fold...cheesy and uninspired as fck!) +1
> Reigns >< Brock (match) xxx
> Total: 5





luv said:


> Kidd/Cesaro > Usos. (Match) +2
> Paige/Aj > Bellas. (Match) +2
> Orton > Seth. (Fold) +1
> IC Ladder winner: Ambrose xxx... (MOTN) +??
> BR winner: Kane xxx... (Mizdow Turn) +3
> 
> Sting > HHH. (Match) xxx
> Bray > Undertaker. (Match) xxx
> Rusev > Cenawinslol. (Fold) +1
> Reigns > Brock. (Match) xxx
> Total: 9


Guess in a scenario that just happened in the main event, DQ would've fit the correct choice. I'ma read around to see the consensus on the IC match, but my intuition tells me Reigns/Brock and ICLM were interchangeable for MOTN.


----------



## boas

How did they justify Rollins' cash-in when he lost to Orton earlier in the night? It's like: hey, this guy isn't as good as Orton, now watch him beat Brock Lesnar. I confess, I haven't watched it so perhaps it worked.


----------



## i just want luv

He tried to finish Brock, but Brock ate a curb-stomp and as Seth went for a second, Brock caught him in a f5. Reigns speared Brock (before the F5 delivered) for like the gazzilionth time. Rollins stomped a waxed-out Reigns ftw.


----------



## boas

i just want luv said:


> He tried to finish Brock, but Brock ate a curb-stomp and as Seth went for a second, Brock caught him in a f5. Reigns speared Brock (before the F5 delivered) for like the gazzilionth time. Rollins stomped a waxed-out Reigns ftw.


Fair enough! I still don't think you have any business challenging for the title after you lost your most recent match (briefcase in tow or not), but I guess they wanted to maintain the element of surprise (and perhaps prepare Orton for a title challenge in the coming months).


----------



## goku23

they did well imo because Brock wasn't pinned. gave Reigns a beating at the start but they took the match in the right direction imo
Brock busted open and kicking out from two spears.
@boas i think Orton beating Rollins might put him in the title picture since he pinned the new champ, also keeps the momentum he's built recently going strong.
what a way to RKO him though!
from the curb stomp throwing him mid-air and catching to land it!
the best imo at countering with a finisher from all angles.

gutted Bray lost to Taker!!
would have loved to see him win and cement his place as the new dark force. i dont see where he goes from here?
Taker goes off into oblivion but Bray?

no way was hunter going to lose, ego too big to lose to anyone other than Taker or Lesnar.
dx and nwo was a cool touch.

didn't see the IC match but heard Ambrose took a really bad fall, powerbombed on a ladder in the outside and looked nasty. think he was hurt for real apparently.
didn't even bother with the Cena match!
overall a great mania though, they did well imo.


----------



## i just want luv

Once Reigns is champ, I think Bray'll go after him. Until then there's not much he can do. He's not exactly tag-team material. I don't believe he's had one single championship feud since he's been on the roster. I want to say Bray/Ziggler, but that's likely Dbry's dance buddy.


----------



## goku23

if anyone needed confirmation that NXT >>> raw/smackdown then Kalisto's and Adrian Neville's débuts will provide it!
(thankfully you guys here are proper fans who've been saying the same for ages!)

they were just awesome and only tip of the iceberg with them.
raw was insane, ending a complete let down but everything before that was great.
can't wait to see more of Neville and Kalisto on the main roster!


----------



## goku23

also, AT LAST Sheamus turns heel! 
crowd were funny with their chants lol 
some weird hair he's got going on! but it works i think!


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

I haven't watched WWE in a few years. I lost all interest when CM Punk left. But I like to keep up with what's going on.

From what I gathered no one seemed sold on WM going in, and I heard the build-up was pretty awful. But the show turned out to be great, and there seems to be buzz around the product for once. Hopefully WWE will capitalize on this new-found buzz.

And its awesome that they gave Rollins the strap! I remember watching his matches back in ROH.


----------



## i just want luv

If you haven't heard by now then where were you?? AJ Lee has retired.

I made a joke about it before, but I was serious, I wanted AJ to retire with the divas belt. If only so it'd lead to a belt that looks like a championship prize for the women wrestlers soon to be flooding the roster. Still, I'm saddened that it wasn't the Bellas who left us instead.

AJ Lee, another wrestler who could've been put to great use if the times and suits didn't have their heads in their own *sses. Everyone, a moment of silence...


----------



## WhatBITW

"Retired" at 28? Completely possible with her and Punk's likely financial position, but I'd be inclined to believe they're going to have a kid.


----------



## goku23

man Raw sucked this week!

i hated what they did with Neville, badly restricted him.
was always going to lose to Rollins and rightly so but could have allowed him to better express himself.
like he was shackled with what he could do to make Rollins look better. can understand saving him and building him slowly but that was frustrating to watch.
likewise with Kalisto.
the Luchas should hopefully be allowed to let loose what they can do though, no reason to hold em back.

Sheamus should be pushed more, was disappointed to see them going the route of him cowering against Mark Henry.
perfect heel but can't make him that kinda heel - should embrace his fighting spirit and not completely turn him into something he ain't.
a vicious and ruthless bully-boy Sheamus > cowering and snide bully-boy Sheamus


----------



## i just want luv

Kane fans out there are slowly waking from their 3-year coma.


----------



## i just want luv

After tonight, I need an epic Raw. Can't believe they did absolutely nothing but postpone this story line. I freaking hurled in my throat seeing this Raw filler cluster a clustered Raw match on a main event PPV. I didn't have the pleasure to catch the tag match, giving the possibilities it was great, I'd give Extreme Rules a 3/10.

It was cool seeing the brawls spilling everywhere with Dean and Luke. Cena/Rusev was horrible. Naomi/Nikki was good if it were a dark match for superstars, not for a PPV. Bo Dallas is legendary. Reigns/Show was a spot fest, but had some cool spots to end. I was hoping it ended with the spear through the announcer's table rather than the more anti climatic table bury. No big deal. 

And the way Rollins/Orton ended was like watching a shameless crippled crud exiting an anus sphincter. Super slow-mo fetus farts. They have far better matches on Raw. All in all, I'm sick of steel cage matches altogether. They seem to hinder wrestlers these days more than anything. HIC, EC, or bust. I am a survivor of Extreme Rules. I am now extremely bored and tired.

PS. Daniel Bryan might've made the difference.


----------



## i just want luv

*Live editing @_$*

-Lana's great. Champion material. Feed me more. Thighs.
-Sometimes, Rosa doesn't look half bad.
-I can't figure out who's face in this divas feud.
-Probably cause my attention's not up there.

-I think... I'm the heel.
-Dean proving his superiority over Creative in 5 seconds.


----------



## goku23

i just want luv said:


> After tonight, I need an epic Raw. Can't believe they did absolutely nothing but postpone this story line. I freaking hurled in my throat seeing this Raw filler cluster a clustered Raw match on a main event PPV. I didn't have the pleasure to catch the tag match, giving the possibilities it was great, I'd give Extreme Rules a 3/10.
> 
> It was cool seeing the brawls spilling everywhere with Dean and Luke. Cena/Rusev was horrible. Naomi/Nikki was good if it were a dark match for superstars, not for a PPV. Bo Dallas is legendary. Reigns/Show was a spot fest, but had some cool spots to end. I was hoping it ended with the spear through the announcer's table rather than the more anti climatic table bury. No big deal.
> 
> And the way Rollins/Orton ended was like watching a shameless crippled crud exiting an anus sphincter. Super slow-mo fetus farts. They have far better matches on Raw. All in all, I'm sick of steel cage matches altogether. They seem to hinder wrestlers these days more than anything. HIC, EC, or bust. I am a survivor of Extreme Rules. I am now extremely bored and tired.
> 
> PS. Daniel Bryan might've made the difference.


1000% agreed
just been a horrible period as a whole for the wwe since mania. only saving grace has been the tag team division and Neville, also Dean proving he's more than worthy of main event status....yet they hold him back.

great to see Bray and Ryback angle. should be good


----------



## JadedCalalily

Life's not complete until the Million Dollar Man puts you in the Million Dollar Dream! Also met Cody Deaner (former TNA and the Canadian wrestling champion), Leah Von Dutch (was a rosebud for Adam Rose also a Canadian fighter) and a few others!!


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

I was bored and decided to check out RAW tonight...and holy ****, who booked it? It was awesome!

Sami Zayn debuting and putting on a great match with Cena. Ambrose in the title picture. And not only that, he closed the damn show! Hopefully WWE keeps on this path. I'll be tuning in next week.

Never thought I would happen to check out RAW and NOT regret it. lol.


----------



## i just want luv

JadedCalalily said:


> Life's not complete until the Million Dollar Man puts you in the Million Dollar Dream! Also met Cody Deaner (former TNA and the Canadian wrestling champion), Leah Von Dutch (was a rosebud for Adam Rose also a Canadian fighter) and a few others!!


That's freakin awesome. You were at Raw last night?
@SwerveMcNerve, would be the raw I chose to sleep in on. I tuned in to stardust vs truth and started slamming my head. But yeah, I hear people saying it's what the raw after mania shoulda been.


----------



## JadedCalalily

i just want luv said:


> That's freakin awesome. You were at Raw last night?
> 
> Nope not at raw unfortunately. There was a small thing in the town next to me that was organized to raise money towards special Olympics. I'm pretty sure all of the wrestlers there did have some kind of history or tie with the wwe though (take Leah she was a rosebud for Adam Rose) a few others competed in dark matches. Here's a few pics!


----------



## i just want luv

-Ambrose legit in the title scene? Shame the crowd was so dead, moments like these, how can they not be cheering? I don't get these crowds. Dean's been on fire everywhere, but when he announces he's going for the title... crickets... ...crickets... WTF!

-Lana, I feel like this big super push for her is already on a downhill slope, tbh. Is kissing a random guy for no reason - dropping all dignity and being a submissive - the only way a female can become important on this show? It's freaking Lana! The angry attitude Russian lady. Really? I couldn't relate there.

-Bellas are the only divas who can get air-time, even though they're still the worst actresses on the show and display absolutely no emotion or soul in everything. I can't remember the match. Tamina interferes in the title match... why??? Jaja, why would she interfere? What kind of booking was that? Made no sense whatsoever...
...Cost your mate the title because you 'think' they're gonna lose, so you make sure they absolutely lose, just for the heck of it. Paige could of interfered and they could've scruffed it out and had Paige stand on top, just my take. All their version did was make Naomi and Tamina look stupid.

-Owens was the only other highlight for me besides Dean and the Tag teams. He was a tad shook on the mic, but overall he delivered. That stomp on the title really sealed the segment for me. For once, a guy can be booked as a bad*ss heel. It's the kind of booking I wish Bray could have. We need more of this type of stuff! Can't remember what else happened on the show - New Day's the most entertaining tag champs I can recall in the past few years - I think it was a slightly slight above average Raw. 6/10.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

i just want luv said:


> -Ambrose legit in the title scene? Shame the crowd was so dead, moments like these, how can they not be cheering? I don't get these crowds. Dean's been on fire everywhere, but when he announces he's going for the title... crickets... ...crickets... WTF!


 Yeah the crowd was boring as ****. But I found it strange he got a damn solid pop when Triple H mentioned his name in the opening segment. And yet the closing segment when he's laying waste to Rollins, J&J, and Kane the crowd is dead. I think maybe hearing Hunter and Steph droning on and on about how amazing Seth is must of sucked the life out of them. Honestly, all these segments need is Ambrose, Rollins, and J&J. Hunter, Steph, and Kane can **** off.



i just want luv said:


> -Owens was the only other highlight for me besides Dean and the Tag teams. He was a tad shook on the mic, but overall he delivered. That stomp on the title really sealed the segment for me. For once, a guy can be booked as a bad*ss heel. It's the kind of booking I wish Bray could have. We need more of this type of stuff! Can't remember what else happened on the show - New Day's the most entertaining tag champs I can recall in the past few years - I think it was a slightly slight above average Raw. 6/10.


 Owens is such a scumbag - I love it! I especially loved when he told Cena off when he tried to give him some "veteran advice". That was brilliant. And it is especially satisfying for someone, like myself, who has followed Owens career on the indie scene. I hope he goes over at EC.

And by the way, I am hereby referring to RAW as Commercialmania. :bash


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

I don't think I'm going to be investing anytime in WWE (other than NXT) until Brock comes back after last night's RAW. It was painful to sit through.


----------



## i just want luv

Yeah, I can't imagine what it must be like to sit through 3hrs of Raw without having things to multitask on. I'd give this month's Raw top 3 most valuables to: Owens; Dean; Rusev.

And I'm gonna rank the best overall Divas because I just feel like it and I'm bored. Raw diva ranking scale: Wrestling / Talking / Acting.

1. Natalya - 10 / 6 / 7
2. Paige - 9 / 6 / 8
3. Fox - 8 / 6 / 8
4. Emma - 8 / 5 / 7
5. Naomi - 8 / 7 / 5

6. Layla - 6 / 7 / 9
7. Nikki - 6 / 6 / 6
8. Summer - 4 / 6 / 8
9. Tamina - 5 / 3 / 6
10. Brie - 5 / 2 / 2

HM: Lana - ? / 8 / 9


----------



## BlueDay

i just want luv said:


> Yeah, I can't imagine what it must be like to sit through 3hrs of Raw without having things to multitask on.


That thought just scared the hell out of me!


----------



## i just want luv

BlueDay said:


> That thought just scared the hell out of me!


Ha! Please forgive me. I'd never wish that on someone, not even their thoughts.


----------



## i just want luv

I've seen quite a few people upset over EC's ending. I liked it, but I can see why one wouldn't. I freakin' marked when Dean won, man. But they got me so good and I appreciate that simple fact alone. They got me invested then shattered me.

Yeah, the ending may or may not of been overbooked. Personally, I was hoping Rollins took the title and left the building to the heat it would've caused, but that's the only thing I would've changed. From a feud's POV, I found it too sudden for Dean to win like this. And it would've completely killed Rollins.

The day Rollins gets rid of JnJ and Kane for his matches is the day he takes it to the next level.

On another subject, I could've sworn Owens vs Cena was for the title. That'll never make sense to me. It doesn't make sense to me for a title holder to have a ppv match without the title being a factor. Might as well get this win out of your systems 'cause we all know Cena's undoing it in just 2 weeks. Why there's a rematch? Idk. I'd like Owens to just turn his sights elsewhere. I mean, c'mon, if he had nothing to prove before, then he's really got nothing to prove now.


----------



## i just want luv

Thought that was poor decision on Cena, bringing up a cancer patient to get cheers. It's not that he did it, it's in the context that he did it. It's perfectly fine making the kid's day and noticing him/her. But using it in a argument, a feud bickering? Using it in a back n forth exchange just to reduce the burn Owens gave is cowardly.

It's a cheat escape card that can't be responded to and has no place in that heated moment. You could easily make the kid's day alone in the ring during commercial and show it on replay. Instead, using it as an escape card is just poor taste.


----------



## goku23

i just want luv said:


> Thought that was poor decision on Cena, bringing up a cancer patient to get cheers. It's not that he did it, it's in the context that he did it. It's perfectly fine making the kid's day and noticing him/her. But using it in a argument, a feud bickering? Using it in a back n forth exchange just to reduce the burn Owens gave is cowardly.
> 
> It's a cheat escape card that can't be responded to and has no place in that heated moment. You could easily make the kid's day alone in the ring during commercial and show it on replay. Instead, using it as an escape card is just poor taste.


completely agree, to highlight the young kid and acknowledge his bravery and amazing accomplishment was definitely great to see but you're absolutely right - it was more about Cena than it was actually the cancer patient because he used it as a tool to beat Owens with.

it made me angry just watching it and if i was Owens i would have literally walked out of the ring there and then regardless of the recuperations. could actually see Owens was a little sickened by it.

great match between Neville and Owens this week too - NXT getting the recognition it deserves now from the main roster.
Miz funny as hell during his bit with Ryback - "to be frank?....you're ugly!" LOL!


----------



## i just want luv

Eh, I don't have much to say about Raw this past month. I see people's hate for Lana's push grow into indescribable hatred and sorrow with how they butchered her character - which is cool for me because I hated it when Rusev and Lana switched roles. I digress, Rusev's still showing people he's more than a one trick pony, and Ziggler... idk. This story sucks. But it can be redeemed.

I really wish they'd give Nevile some sort of angle, he's just being hung out to dry. He's the new random Sin Cara match.

I think I lost my entire interest in the show when they slid Dean aside in the ways they did. It's dumb that he can't accomplish anything without Reign's help. I read a minimal who argued that Dean had his "Push" but I don't think they realize that it wasn't entirely his push, it was Reign's. Reigns was involved more than Dean in Dean's own feud. Reigns, that spotlight two-timing sonofa.

I don't feel like anyone is feuding with anyone on this entire show other than the tag teams and Ryback/Miz/Show. Reigns is stacked with Bray because Bray did something as sadistic as sharing a screencap of a broadcasted video from WWE's youtube channel, how dare he that monster! Bray just doesn't get effort put into his "Feuds". And again, it's all about Reigns. Can there be a feud that's about BRAY WYATT???? The last time we had that, I think, was his debut against Kane.

Paige and the Bellas. Whatever. I'd rather watch flies impregnate a dumpster than to force my interest to any Bella involvement in wrestling. They don't have the fighting spirit to be entertaining.

Owens and Cena I don't think this feud has gone anywhere new, probably why I forgot about it. Best thing that came out of this was MGK getting bombed(for me). I don't see much to report here, it's something that'll excite me when the PPV comes.

Miz/Ryback/Show is what it is. Ryback and Miz are carrying this one, giving a good amount of laughs. New Day and PTP is decent. I was against taking the title off of New Day but as long as New Day gets time to shine all is right with me.

In the end, I just want to say that I love Emma.









Idk, I wouldn't say the show's been bad, it's just been boring to me of late.


----------



## goku23

it has taken a big dive of late, i've just been flicking through it that's how bad it's been.
same old story for Bray, Ambrose as you said has been shafted, it's just building up for Reigns, Lesnar and Rollins part 2.

tag teams have been good though, but i'd like to see the Lucha's let off the leash. Kalisto being badly shackled.

Bray and Ambrose need to be in the title picture. they deserve a lot more than they're getting which is just scraps in truth, especially Bray.
them and Lesnar would be just fire, Rollins would be a fantastic bit-part angle with Ambrose and Lesnar as the main features.
Bray coming in after, him and Lesnar would be a must-see.


----------



## i just want luv

They freaking had him tap...


----------



## i just want luv

I seem to use this place to voice my disinterest, and feel too content when the show is to preference. I enjoyed this weeks Raw quite a bit. It was pretty epic in areas. The brawls were a breath of fresh air for me.

Good: 
- Taker's promo - last time his promos were pretty bland but he had substance this time, always a good thing when dim lights start Raw.

- Brock/Taker brawl - the fighting spirit I longed to see and more. Also, Brock still seems to be face, it was cool seeing him interact, even if only for a slight bit, with the roster again.

- Raws finish - fun to watch, and refreshing to see Cesaro in the ME, that's mostly what did it for me, felt so right.

Bad:
- Cena/Rollins - If there was one bad thing I had to chose, it's this demon that's destroying my hope for tomorrow. Cena belittling another feud, belittling the WHC even. The guy says the politically correct things in interviews then goes out and does the opposite every time.

- Brawl cameos - not much of a huge deal, and I get that maybe KO wanted to be out there, maybe Rusev wanted to be out there, I don't care about Shameus, but you know? Their characters had no business being out there as feed.

Epic of the night:
By all means this would be the brawl, but what set the brawl off was the vital part for me. Heyman cut the promo of the year, he set the stage, he burned, he singed, he magnified the confrontation, he GOATed. That last line was something of legends. Without a doubt my epic of the night moment.

HM: Dean/RR/Wyatts. Divas' matches.
7/10 Raw.
---------------

My prediction for WM right now is Cena/Reigns for the title. Brock/Rock. Either Wyatt/Sting or Wyatt/Sting/Taker. Dean and Rollins in some random tag event.


----------



## i just want luv

I just don't get when people say Nikki Bella is the "top" woman in wwe. They act like she's good when she's not. She's below average at best. I don't see it. I don't see it. Her matches consist of rest holds and out of placed and everything but smooth transitions of anything. It's stupid to let Nikki main event a show like this just because a few people want a reason to hate Paige.

Sasha v.s Nikki is not a dream match and we just saw why. Because Nikki Bella despite being around the better part of a decade still isn't worth anything in the ring. And it just makes Sasha look bad. Let Sasha have that match with anyone but a Bella or Eva and the crowd wouldn't be crapping on it but it's too late now.


----------



## sprinkles

I am really looking forward to SummerSlam. Can't wait for Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns vs Luke Harper and Bray Wyatt. And Brock Lesnar vs Undertaker.


----------



## i just want luv

I didn't get to see all of summerslam, or most of the nxt takeover, I saw some of what I wanted to see, but not the entire events so I can't grade it entirely. From what I read, Nxt outclassed Summerslam. I'm a big women's wrestler fan, so I make it my duty to never miss these things if nothing else - the same with main events. Matches that I saw: Rollins/Cena; Divas elimination; Owens/Cesaro; Taker/Brock; I blinked during the Wyatt match and it was over.

_I grade by enjoyment value not technical wrestling. Just so happens I enjoy good wrestling, too._
- I'll say that I was disappointed with the title match ending as it seemed poorly executed. Otherwise, Rollins was amazing, it was great to see him portrayed as a legit wrestling threat for once. My only drawbacks is that Cena, again, had him pinned. We all knew the results from that moment. (grade: B+) *Very Good*.

- Divas elimination match felt stagnant. As mentioned above, the Bella's don't flow, don't hit the marks, don't have the fighter's spirit. It seems the matches are dumb'd down with that in mind and it just never gets off the ground. They had some good spots, the double boot and the suicide dives, but I was literally pacing back n forth to the kitchen and returning to them being in the same spots. (grade: C-) *Below Average*.

- Owens/Cesaro would probably be my best of the night. But call me crazy, I think they can do better. I felt the match kind of became a spot after spot ordeal. Don't get me wrong, I loved how they came out the gate all guns blazing, but I think they can put it together to take it from Great to Epic. (grade: A) *Great*.

- Taker/Brock passed by expectations. I didn't expect Taker to move as well as he did. This was a larger than life match that can only be put together by two legends that deserved every awesome chant that it got. The ending, I was a bit dejected at, but Brock's gesture at the end made me love it. Only good things to say about it. I don't feel Brock had his fuel taken away in the slightest... (grade: A+) *Epic*.

One thing I do dislike, as a little nitpick, is the music playing after some scenarios that would fit more without the music. WWE does this too much with run-ins and aftermath beatdowns and DQs. I thought it'd been better if Brock's music didn't play at all when he walked off.

Overall, I'd give SS a 5/10, from what I read about. But, from my shortened experience, I'd give it a 7/10.


----------



## i just want luv

*Raw Divas post*

Tonight on Raw, the "Divas" got super super dumped on by the crowd. I mean, it wasn't the worst but the only way it could've gotten worse is if they started botching move after move under the pressure. Right off the bat, I noticed Charlotte, it was like she left her own body that she couldn't believe how the crowd was this harsh. She tagged out a hot tag in an unenthusiastic way and laid down the remainder of the match.

It almost seemed like she was going to tear up, if she wasn't. Becky had a look, too, more a "what the hell is going wrong" kinda look, though. And then there was the Bellas panicking the entire time, going well out of their way to leave their corner trying to tell the ref and Paige to go for her PTO (you can hear them without earphones). But Paige, man, she was pissed! She came out like she was about to kill someone, slightly exaggerated. And she tried to save it, she tried to carry the match to cheers.

I like that the crowd crapped on this. It was going to happen sooner or later and it gave a deeper glimpse of these young lady's passion. Lit a fire under them, to speak. The match was in no way as bad as the 2011-2014 diva tragedies. It was a below average match that picked up to an above average match by thanks to Paige. I hope they keep this aggression and passion with them and wrestle like they're going to war because that's what many want to see. SERIOUSNESS.

Bayley/Shasha was in the same arena and got a standing ovation. It's not the crowd's fault that WWE's "Diva" booking is a sack of crud bars. I'm surprised it took this long to crap on this "revolution". NXT is the women's Revolution. WWE's is a poor parody of that. They just need to fight back. Fight Back. Fight Back! and not get complacent, like the Rock told them.

I would've been perfectly fine with one of Paige, Becky, Char, Fox, or hell, all of them giving the crowd the middle finger during the match.

But in the end, they're going to have to book them better than this if they want Charlotte to wrestle Ronda Rousey...


----------



## MobiusX

dont know if there is a forum for general discussion of pro wrestling so I'm going to post here, What region of the US are the best wrestlers from? Hulk Hogan, Shawn Michaels, Stone Cold, The Rock, Ric Flair, Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, and many others are from the South. Stone Cold's character I like but his wrestling sucks, stomping, the stunner, just not a great wrestler in my opinion.


----------



## Shack

MobiusX said:


> dont know if there is a forum for general discussion of pro wrestling so I'm going to post here, What region of the US are the best wrestlers from? Hulk Hogan, Shawn Michaels, Stone Cold, The Rock, Ric Flair, Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, and many others are from the South. Stone Cold's character I like but his wrestling sucks, stomping, the stunner, just not a great wrestler in my opinion.


Earlier in his career in WCW Stone Cold was one of the best technical wrestlers in the world. Breaking his neck contributed to the being more limited later, but I feel it was probably as much a conscience choice. The Texas Rattlesnake character throwing out fancy suplexes, roll ups and and submissions doesn't make a much sense as him brawling and stomping.


----------



## green9206

Former professional wrestling star Jimmy Snuka has been charged with third-degree murder and involuntary manslaughter in the death of his girlfriend in eastern Pennsylvania more than three decades ago.


----------



## Shack

i just want luv said:


> I just don't get when people say Nikki Bella is the "top" woman in wwe. They act like she's good when she's not. She's below average at best. I don't see it. I don't see it. Her matches consist of rest holds and out of placed and everything but smooth transitions of anything. It's stupid to let Nikki main event a show like this just because a few people want a reason to hate Paige.
> 
> Sasha v.s Nikki is not a dream match and we just saw why. Because Nikki Bella despite being around the better part of a decade still isn't worth anything in the ring. And it just makes Sasha look bad. Let Sasha have that match with anyone but a Bella or Eva and the crowd wouldn't be crapping on it but it's too late now.


I am a Nikki defender. I hate her, but that's the point. She is a detestable heel. They need Nikki because Charlotte, Paige, Becky are faces. Sasha is a heel in character but one people cheer for.

I don't have a problem with her in the ring. No she isn't having Sasha-Bayley level matches but neither is any other diva right now on the main roster. Sasha, Charlotte, Becky were amazing on NXT but it doesn't mean they're amazing on the main roster yet. Nikki and Paige are the best divas at promos right now and the rest haven't passed them in the ring yet.

I feel this week was good for the Divas Revolution because it established a hierarchy of stronger and weaker wrestlers. Charlotte is the #1 contender and Brie and Alicia got squashed to "we expect a PCB member to beat them in minutes" status. Some Charlotte/Paige tension may also start now


----------



## i just want luv

Shack said:


> I am a Nikki defender. I hate her, but that's the point. She is a detestable heel. They need Nikki because Charlotte, Paige, Becky are faces. Sasha is a heel in character but one people cheer for.
> 
> *I don't have a problem with her in the ring. No she isn't having Sasha-Bayley level matches but neither is any other diva right now on the main roster. Sasha, Charlotte, Becky were amazing on NXT but it doesn't mean they're amazing on the main roster yet. Nikki and Paige are the best divas at promos right now and the rest haven't passed them in the ring yet.*


You're free to think what you will, that said, there are two things said in here that's too far fetched for me to ignore. The first is that Sasha is far and beyond the best diva at promos despite her short time on the main roster. Second, yes Paige is one of the better ring workers, along with every other NXT gal and Fox and Natty and sometimes Naomi and... crap, I've named the entire roster except the Bellas and Cameron...

And I've seen better throw away matches from them than Nikki has ever had in her (8year?) career... unless you can prove otherwise.

As it stands, she and her sister are among the worst wrestlers I've seen and how bad they are isn't even entertaining because they're dragging the good wrestlers down with them. They've been so for almost 10 years, how could anyone be impressed with that? And acting wise they both fall among the worst as well. Nikki can cut a decent promo here and there but after that it all goes downhill. Dana Brookes is a newbee, fresh off the presses, and she's already surpassing them in most areas.

The women's division won't get better until the Bellas retire. They don't perform like they want to be out there anyway.


----------



## i just want luv

@MobiusX

Sting; Rey Mysterio; RVD - California. 
Kurt Angle's - Pennsylvania
Brock Lesnar - Minasota.
Eddie Guerro; Taker - Texas.
Daniel Bryan - Washington


----------



## MobiusX

Shack said:


> Earlier in his career in WCW Stone Cold was one of the best technical wrestlers in the world. Breaking his neck contributed to the being more limited later, but I feel it was probably as much a conscience choice. The Texas Rattlesnake character throwing out fancy suplexes, roll ups and and submissions doesn't make a much sense as him brawling and stomping.


when exactly was he a great technical wrestler, it wasnt in WCW where he started since he was fired.... even when he was the ring master I don't see him as being a great technical wrestler at all, Kurt Angle is the best technical wrestler, he's a freaking olympic champion so pro wrestling was easier for him, Chris Benoit was also good and so what Bret Hart


----------



## MobiusX

how the hell is Undertaker losing at Wrestlemania against Brock Lesnar supposed to be good for business? That's what I keep hearing, they did it for the WWE network online but that doesn't make sense. Now I will certainly not be buying that. I was going to but Undertaker lost, now there is no point.


----------



## tonyhd71

MobiusX said:


> when exactly was he a great technical wrestler, it wasnt in WCW where he started since he was fired.... even when he was the ring master I don't see him as being a great technical wrestler at all, Kurt Angle is the best technical wrestler, he's a freaking olympic champion so pro wrestling was easier for him, Chris Benoit was also good and so what Bret Hart


Dean malenko and Eddie Guerrero were also good.


----------



## i just want luv

*Raw review, Boston*

Raw has been so bad of late, it's hard for me to even contemplate about it. Everything from head to toe is so bad right now. I did not watch the entire show tonight and I don't want to after a little match I've just seen.

- I am a big Kane fan for starters. Kane was part the reason I got into wrestling as a kid and again in 2008 and for good in that disappointing 2011 run that Cena immediately squashed Kane's first ever return of the mask. Seriously, are we supposed to see Kane as a legend? How is that when he's constantly used as bait meat? This feud with Rollins reeks of the same wwe efforts which is little to none in regards to a Kane feud. This is for the freaking Belt, man!

They've already given up on this feud, doing everything but pissing on the WWE WH Title and saying "this is how it got its color." Why are they having so much contact? Kane has had endless opportunities to beat the living crud out of Seth yet he's just doing a few moves and walking away... Here's why I have a nag with this, I won't play dumb: Kane wants to be the one who takes the belt from Seth. That's his main purpose. Kane wants to break Seth's title reign and he won't allow anyone else to do so.

Boom, bang, bing, that's the prose of this storyline. Kane won't jeopardize losing his title shot (he's getting for no reason) for that lone purpose. So then why is he consistently risking his title shot every week by doing the only thing that can take it away from him?

He obviously isn't concerned about using a move on Seth that kayfabe puts people on the injured list... So, I'm confused and pulled away from what's trying to be accomplished. This feud started with potential but quickly has fallen to generic-ism and pointlessness. If Kane doesn't fear losing his title match then why doesn't he just have his way with torturing Seth? Hell, put Seth on the reserve list, it'd be more productive and interesting anyways. We all know Kane never wins. This is just filler.

And personally, Kane's theme song sucks. Give him his original theme for crying out loud, it's more main event worthy. His current theme you can write the crappiest lyrics to but as long as you include "jobber life" here and there it'll fit.
-----

- I'm a fan of the New Day. For the past few months they've been the funniest and most entertaining parts of Raw, in my opinion. However, I can't help but feel when they resort to being more "serious" they lose a chunk of their gift of the gab. It's either they're not being serious enough or they're being too serious that they sort of fall flat for me, like the promo in tonight's main event. It could've just been that the crowd was completely crap the entire night. I just hope they find the perfect mixture when involved in the serious scenarios.
-----

- the Divas. This "Divas revolution"... I won't review based on tonight, but as a whole, and in these past few weeks, my biggest problem has been with the so called faces. To be quick as possible, they come across as complete stuck-ups. This is my problem with all of wwe in a way. They assume that you know or feel that said heel-person deserves what's coming to them, but in reality the Faces come off as spoiled, entitled adults trying to be cool to some under-aged few who'd only be embarrassed by association. Having your good-guys not even allow the bad-guy to elicit something worthy of the "shun this guy treatment, he sucks, right crowd!" comes off incredibly corny.

They're looking too much for the crowd's approval instead of being convincing. Miz did nothing to provoke Charllotte and Becky before they started the Miz-you-suck, go-die you-pervert, "Am I doing it right, crowd!?" shtick. At least book them to act like mentally durable Faces so that the corny stuff can be forgiven. As it stands, Natalya and Sasha are the only faces in the entire division and both are rarely present.
-----

- And to the reason I tuned off Raw before I could catch the re-run, good grief. I saw Shameus squash Adrian Neville in 20 seconds. I just couldn't deal with it anymore. Couldn't put myself through a show that can do this. I just turned the channel, let the remote clunk the floor and started reminiscing back to NXT. Those epic matches and feuds with Zayn. And how it all equated to that moment that right there. A meaningless match. A directionless confrontation. A piss-poor generic interference that doesn't alter at all what transpired. Neville was squashed...

This show amused me very little.
1.3/10


----------



## Jesuszilla

I don't watch anymore. It's not for me because I find it unwatchable these days. I really think WWE is one of the worst shows on TV right now. 

A lot of people seem to like New Day but they come off coonish morons to me. Nothing remotely funny or entertaining about running around like dumbasses


----------

